# CPC-A  looking for a part time position in Los angeles area



## pnoroozian (Aug 11, 2010)

Pouneh Noroozian						           
310-985-9995	                                                                                                          317 N.Palm Dr #4D, Beverly Hills, CA 90210 			
pnoroozian77@sbcglobal.net 

OBJECTIVE:

To obtain a part time position as a Medical Biller to utilize my skills and abilities in a professional environment.

EDUCATION:             

      West Valley Occupational Center, Woodland HIlls, CA                             
      Medical Billing and Coding Program, Februray 2010

      University of Southern California, Los Angeles, CA          
      Bachlor of Science in Business Administration, December 1999
      Emphasis: Information System 

CERTIFICATION/LICENSE:       

     Certified Professional Coder, American Academy of Professional Coders, May 2010

      Life, Accident and Health License, Department of Insurance, March 2004

SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS:     

•	Insurance billing and coding 
•	Essential bookkeeping
•	Collections
•	Patient communications
•	Essential medical terminology
•	General office procedures
•	Appointment scheduling and telephones
•	Windows and microsoft office
•	Addobe photoshop
•	Medisoft 2000 and office ally
•	Fluent in speaking and writing English and Farsi

WORK HISTORY:       

      Blue Mango LLC, West Hollywood, CA 					2007-2008                                                                                                            
•	Owner and Supervisor

      World Financial Group, Santa Monica, CA					2004-2006
•	Life, Accident and Health Agent

      Apilan.com, Tarzana, CA							 2001-2002
•	Software Application Developer

      WebRadio.com, Woodland Hills,  CA					2000-2001	
•	Web Designer

References:

•	Available upon request


----------

